# Paracord Survival Bracelet Jig,



## cschimmel (Sep 26, 2012)

I made this jig for a buddy.   
How to make a Paracord Bracelet Jig. Paracord Survival Bracelet. - YouTube


----------



## thewishman (Sep 26, 2012)

Chad, why are they called survival bracelets?


----------



## jeff (Sep 26, 2012)

They're useful when you need a bit of strong cord for surviving an emergency. Such as for a tourniquet, animal trap, mending some gear, lashing some sticks together for a shelter, etc. You just unbraid it and you have 10 or so feet of cord.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Sep 26, 2012)

This may help explain the process further.

Paracord bracelet with a side release buckle

AK


----------



## alphageek (Sep 26, 2012)

jeff said:


> They're useful when you need a bit of strong cord for surviving an emergency. Such as for a tourniquet, animal trap, mending some gear, lashing some sticks together for a shelter, etc. You just unbraid it and you have 10 or so feet of cord.



Cool... learned something new today!


----------



## BradG (Sep 26, 2012)

These are usually made from paracord 550, which means they can hold upto 550lbs. thats alot of strength on something which resembles a bit of string. have to be careful though, as alot of manufacturers in china have opted for a nylon centre oppose from the traditional kevlar which reduced its breaking point to around 330lbs. still rather impressive, but keep in mind your bracelet may only support 300lbs


----------



## Haynie (Sep 26, 2012)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

